
Hello, I’m Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - pmcpinto
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/
======
a3n
> Responding to a request for comment for this article, a media relations
> representative for Bank of America expressed concern and assured me the
> appropriate IT employees would be informed of the issue.

That made me chuckle.

------
BrandoElFollito
This being in the US, I wonder why BoA has not been sued yet for harrasment,
discrimination and what not.

------
bryanrasmussen
Well I certainly hope someone learned to sanitize their database inputs!

~~~
jonathonf
Oh, little Bobby Tables... you scamp!

